# renouvellement agrément délais



## zaza42 (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, pouvez vous me dire a quelle date PMI NOUS FAIT PARVENIR DOSSIER DE RENOUVELLEMENT ET COMBIEN DE TEMPS ENVIRON POUR LE RENVOYER.
Merci


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Décembre 2022)

Vous le recevez environ 4 mois avant la date de fin de votre agrément. Vous devez le retourner 3 mois avant la fin de votre agrément. 
Je viens de le faire pour mon compte. 
J'ai reçu une lettre du conseil départemental accusant réception de mon dossier de renouvellement complet. Il y est précisé que si pas de nouvelles dans les 3 mois, le renouvellement est accordé tacitement.


----------



## zaza42 (19 Décembre 2022)

Merci de la réponse donc juste un mois pour le renvoyer et visite médical.


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Décembre 2022)

Pour moi ça a été ça.


----------



## zaza42 (19 Décembre 2022)

Dans certains départements le dossier est envoyé bien avant, voir 6 mois avant la date de fin. En 2018 je l ai reçu fin décembre pour un renouvellement 16 juin?MAIS  CA A PEUT ETRE CHANGER


----------



## Fredo (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, je suis en cours de renouvellement dans le 42 et j'ai reçu mon dossier en RAR le 30/08/2023. Le 24 octobre était la date limite de renvoi sachant que mon agrément est valide jusqu'au 24 janvier 2023.


----------



## zaza42 (19 Décembre 2022)

Merci de la réponse moi aussi je suis du 42 ,donc sa nous laisse environ 1mois demi .Je me renseignais car difficile actuellement d obtenir rendez vous médecin pour le certificat médical.


----------



## pommedamour26 (19 Décembre 2022)

Moi je l'ai eu 6 mois avant environ car je suis renouvelée normalement en juin 
je l'ai renvoyé rapidement avec les documents demandés et en février elle était déjà passé 
le 14 mars j'avais mon nouvel agrément alors que normalement c'est début juin 
Et non ce ne sont plus les puéricultrices qui font les rdv mais un organisme extérieur moi c'était l'IRTS et la personne était éducatrice de jeunes enfants avant donc elle a travaillé dans la petite enfance évidemment 
Je me dis c'est pas plus mal au moins on a affaire à d'autres personnes pour ma part ça s'est très bien passé


----------



## pommedamour26 (19 Décembre 2022)

ERREUR de frappe ce n'est pas non ce ne sont plus  les puéricultrices mais NOUS  ce ne sont plus les puéricultrices


----------



## liline17 (19 Décembre 2022)

en Vendée, 6 mois avant et 1 mois pour le renvoyer complet, c'était chaud pour avoir des RDV sans médecin traitant.


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Décembre 2022)

Par chez moi, reçu le 20 août 2022, à renvoyer avant le 24/11/2022 pour agrément se finissant le 25/02/2023.
Je l'ai renvoyé le 21 Octobre. La puer est venue le 22/11. J'attends la décision finale de renouvellement.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (19 Décembre 2022)

Chez moi dans le 25 faut qu on le demande il ne nous l envoi pas automatiquement


----------



## zaza42 (19 Décembre 2022)

Le certificat médical doit être de combien de mois maxi POUR ETRE VALIDE


----------



## Ladrine 10 (19 Décembre 2022)

Agrément expire en avril 23 reçu le dossier fin août et je devais le renvoyer 3 mois avant avril


----------



## Fredo (19 Décembre 2022)

zaza42 a dit: 


> Merci de la réponse moi aussi je suis du 42 ,donc sa nous laisse environ 1mois demi .Je me renseignais car difficile actuellement d obtenir rendez vous médecin pour le certificat médical.


Je t'en prie, et oui c'est ça : la 1ère chose que j'ai faite dès que j'ai reçu mon dossier a été de prendre rdv avec mon médecin pour obtenir le certificat médical


----------



## Fredo (19 Décembre 2022)

Le certificat médical doit dater de moins de 3 mois au moment du dépôt du dossier. 
Un formulaire type était fourni dans le dossier et mon médecin l a rempli et signé.


----------



## Griselda (19 Décembre 2022)

Perso 5 à 6 mois avant systématiquement, naïvement, j'apelle le CD en demandant le dossier, on m'envoie sur les roses en me redisant que je n'ai pas à le demander, que c'est envoyé automatiquement blablabla, mais à chaque fois je reçois le dossier 48h après dans ma boite aux lettres. Je préfère anticiper, quitte à faire la relou, plutôt qu'un dossier qui arrive trop tardivement. En effet il faut avoir le temps de trouver un RDV chez notre medecin pour le Certificat Medical et avec notre amplitude horaire c'est pas si simple. Et ici le CD insiste pour que ce soit le Certificat qu'ils envoie avec le dossier qui soit utilisé par le Medecin donc impossible d'anticiper si on n'a pas encore le dossier. Puis il faut avoir le temps d'aller à la poste pour l'envoyer en RAR et là, même combat avec nos horaires. Bien sur il doit être complet et envoyé assez tôt pour que la PMI ait le temps de nous viviter, de faire le CR avant une des dates de commission et tout ça avant notre date butoir de notre Agrément.


----------



## miette (19 Décembre 2022)

Je fais comme Griselda. J ai fait la demande en avance auprès du CG. Ils m ont également expliqué que blablabla je le recevrais en temps voulu, que ce n était pas à moi de prendre les devants.. J ai insisté en mettant en avant la complexité d avoir un rdv médical au vu de mes horaires compliqués ,blablabla aussi, et je l ai reçu 48h plus tard.


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Décembre 2022)

Avec le renouvellement, il y a aussi le test tuberculose à refaire ? Car j'avoue que c'est un peu relou ce truc, il vaut mieux s'y prendre en avance.


----------



## zaza42 (22 Décembre 2022)

pas de test tuberculose a faire


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Décembre 2022)

Mon médecin généraliste m'a fait le test. Il n'a signé le certificat médical qu'à la "lecture" du résultat du test quelques jours plus tard. Pour ce faire, je suis passée sans rendez vous entre deux patients.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

J'ai reçu mon dossier de renouvellement 6 mois avant 

Il arrive à échéance le 17 avril 2023

J'ai reçu une lettre recommandée  hier de la pmi pour me rappeler que la date butoir était au 17 janvier pour leur renvoyer

Donc 3 mois avant


----------



## isab (23 Décembre 2022)

cela dépend des départements je pense. Renouvellement l'an dernier, dossier reçu vers le 15/12 à renvoyer avant le 3/01 donc 15 jours pour le remplir et voir le médecin et en plus pendant les fêtes!!! Mon agrément se terminait fin mai, visite de la puer fin janvier pour une réponse courant mars.


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

il faut le renvoyer 3 mois avant la date de fin d agrément mais on le reçois  environs 5 mois avant la fin d agrément(loire)


----------



## Tatie95 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, je suis en plein dedans. J'ai eu exactement 13 jours comprenant 2 Week end et un  jour férié pour renvoyer mon dossier. Mon médecin ayant cessé son activité , ca a été une galère pour faire remplir mon certificat médical . J'ai vu un premier médecin qui a refusé de le remplir et j'en ai trouvé un autre in extremis, un rendez vous venait de se désister mais j'ai du prendre des heures pour pouvoir aller au rendez vous. je trouve ca inadmissible vu les difficultés que nous avons pour trouver un médecin. J'en parlerai à la puer quand elle passera pour mon renouvellement, mais a mon avis elle n'en aura rien a faire. Je suis dans le Val d'Oise


----------

